# will there be a meeting this month?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

are we having a meeting this month, or next month. or are we passing because of the holidays?


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Joey,

I am posting the meeting now, it will be December 3rd in Dallas,

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW-APC


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bsboust said:


> Joey,
> 
> I am posting the meeting now, it will be December 3rd in Dallas,
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks. I need to think out some of my plants, and ask where to get a new sealnoid, my is curotiend.


----------

